# Freebox HD + Airport Extreme + airport Express + Télé HD



## jeff75006 (22 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

je suis actuellement heureux bénéficiaire d'un réseau Wifi constitué:
- d'un modem ADSL fourni par Club-Internet (ADSL2) relié à une borne Airport Express "diffusant" le Wifi
- d'un PC connecté à l'Airport Extreme en Ethernet
- de deux bornes Airport Express permettant de couvrir mon grand appartement  et diffusant ma musique Itunes par AirTunes sur deux chaines Hi-Fi
- d'un PowerBook (celui de ma femme) qui se déplace un peu partout dans la maison et donc connecté à Internet par Wifi
- d'un imprimante partagée connectée à la borne Extreme en USB.

Tout fonctionne à merveille... MAIS, et cela se complique, je souhaiterais quitter Club-Internet pour Free afin de bénéficier de leur offre TV HD sur ADSL et enfin quitter NOOS hors de prix...

Un détail : je compte positionner le modem Free loin de la TV (dans une autre pièce, à une dizaine de mètres et un seul mur...), là où sont le PC et la borne Extrême, et donc utiliser le boitier HD de Free en liaison WIFI-MIMO avec la freebox...

Questions (enfin...)
*Suis-je condamné à avoir deux réseaux Wifi actifs chez moi : celui qui fonctionne aujourd'hui (accès adsl partagé PC-Mac, Airtunes et imprimante en réseau), et celui qui relie la freebox au boitier HD connecté sur ma télé ? **Et cela fonctionnera-t-il au moins?** 
Y a-t-il une solution alternative plus simple?? 

*Merci de votre patience, et de vos réponses!


----------



## GuyomT (22 Janvier 2007)

De mémoire il me semble qu'effectivement il n'est pas possible d'avoir 1 seul réseau WiFi avec la freebox et des bornes Airport.

Cependant, toujours de mémoire, Free propose des bornes CPL (courant porteur de ligne) à 49 la paire. Et le tout sur 1 seul et même réseau WiFi.

Tout cela demande vérification bien sûr.


----------



## nikolo (23 Janvier 2007)

La freebox ne fait pas le WDS donc si tu veux envoyer l'acces internet aux autres ordi il te faudra activer le mode routeur de la freebox et y connecter une bonne airport en thernet . ainsi tu peux avoir en meme temps le wifi mimo pour la liaison boitier adsl et HD et le wifi norme G pour l'internet et aussi le multipost sur tout les poste connect&#233; &#224; la freebox adsl donc autant de point pour regarder la tele.

edit : attentin le CPL est tres exigent qu'en a la qualit&#233; du reseau electrique. j'ai essay&#233; chez moi et cela n'a pas fonctionn&#233; , j'ai aussi une vielle installation electrique. Chaque borne doit &#234;tre sur une prise electrique sp&#233;cifique et non sur un multiprise (dixit le manuel CPl sur internet et mes bornes devolo).


----------



## jeff75006 (23 Janvier 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> il te faudra activer le mode routeur de la freebox et y connecter une bonne airport en thernet . ainsi tu peux avoir en meme temps le wifi mimo pour la liaison boitier adsl et HD et le wifi norme G pour l'internet et aussi le multipost sur tout les poste connecté à la freebox adsl donc autant de point pour regarder la tele.



Merci beaucoup.

Questions complémentaires :
Pour avoir le multiposte sur le PowerBook, il faudra que je le configure pour accéder au réseau Wifi fourni par la freebox et non par le Wifi de l'Airport Extrême, non? Cela veut dire que je ne pourrai bénéficier de cela qu'à 10/15 mètres de la freebox (j'imagine que le boitier HD ne fait pas relais Wifi...)?
Dans ce cas, rajouter des bornes CPL me permettrait-il de bénéficier du multiposte à plus grande distance (en branchant le Powerbook sur une borne)?

Cela me désolerait quand même de devoir configurer 2 réseaux Wifi séparés chez moi, l'un pour avoir Internet et Airtunes dans tout l'appartement, et l'autre pour avoir l'offre TV HD sur des potes distants de la freebox, et d'en plus brancher des bornes CPL...


----------



## nikolo (23 Janvier 2007)

tu branches la borne en ethernet sur la freebox.

Tu regles ton powerbook via l'admin airport comme une connection normale au net rien de plus compliqu&#233;.

et tu beneficies comme cela du wifi de ta borne aiport selon sa capacit&#233; d'emission.

sinon, tu peux aussi activ&#233; la fonction wifi de la freebox et normalement sans rien faire ton aiport detectera le reseau de la freebox . tu rentres tes identifiant que tu as mis sur ta console free quand tu as activ&#233; le wifi et hop cela roule.

Tu peux par la suite utiliser tes bornes aiport dans d'autres pieces en les mettant sur la fonction rejoindre des reseaux distants et comme cela elle se connectera &#224; la freebox qui est en mode wifi.


----------



## fpoil (23 Janvier 2007)

je vais compl&#233;ter les propos de nikolo :

1) si tu n'utilises pas de cpl ou de cable ethernet , il faut absolument activ&#233; le wifi de la freebox pour avoir le mimo entre les deux boitiers (freebox et HD)

2) si tu actives le mode routeur de la freebox (ce que je te conseille), n'oublies pas de d&#233;sactiver le partage des adresses ip (fonction routeur) de la borne extreme connect&#233;e en ethernet sinon deux routeurs l'un derri&#232;re l'autre c'est panade assur&#233;e

3) cette nouvelle configuration ne changera pas grand chose avec celle que tu as actuellement. Il faut savoir que la communication wifi mimo entre les deux boitiers free (&#224; ce que j'en ais lu) se fait sur un r&#233;seau &#224; part dont &#224; la limite tu n'as pas &#224; t'occuper (ils font leur petit trafic entre eux)

il reste une interrogation : les perturbations entre le wifi freebox et le wifi airport (toutes tes bornes et tes ordis) ? et l&#224; une r&#233;ponse simple :

sur la console de param&#233;trage de la fonction wifi de la freebox, tu peux choisir le canal de diffusion : choisis en un ou rep&#232;re celui saisie sur par d&#233;faut

sur tes bornes (avec applications/utilitaires/ utilitaire admin airport, onglet airport) tu choisis pour toutes tes bornes un autre canal

4) le multiposte : le cpl peut &#234;tre une bonne alternative pour la qualit&#233; de transmission (chez moi l'imac est &#224; 10-15 m de la freebox et en wifi avec 4-5 murs, c'est pas terrible voir impossible, avec le cpl c'est nickel m^me les chaines HD )

Pour r&#233;sum&#233;, ta configuration sera quasiment identique, tu n'auras qu'un seul r&#233;seau wifi (le maillage de tes bornes airport)


----------



## jeff75006 (23 Janvier 2007)

nikolo a dit:


> Tu peux par la suite utiliser tes bornes aiport dans d'autres pieces en les mettant sur la fonction rejoindre des reseaux distants et comme cela elle se connectera à la freebox qui est en mode wifi.



Je suis un peu perdu par ton dernier mail . 
Je souhaite en effet bénéficier à la fois d'un accès ADSL + Airtunes dans tout mon appart (assuré actuellement par une borne Extrême et deux bornes Express), et de la TV HD en ADSL sur une télé dont le boitier HD devra être connecté en Wifi sur la freebox... Es-tu en train de me dire qu'il suffit que je configure mes bornes express comme relais de la Freebox ? Je pensais avoir lu que c'était impossible (pas de WDS sur la freebox)?
Et si par bonheur cela fonctionnait, Airtunes fonctionnerait avec le Wifi fourni par la freebox et relayé par des bornes express?...
Et enfin serait-il possible d'accéder au multiposte TV partout dans l'appartement sur un powerbook connecté à la freebox au travers de relais express??...
Cela simplifierait bien mon problème...

Merci bcp par avance!

Edit : suite au post de fpoil  : Cela semble plus clair... mais m'inquiète quand même pas mal sur la complexité de la configuration... Merci


----------



## fpoil (23 Janvier 2007)

oublies pour l'instant l'histoire du canal (peut &#234;tre que ce n'est pas n&#233;cessaire) et tu as donc :

1) tu remplaces ton modem Club internet par ta freebox
2) tu actives les modes wifi et routeur de ta freebox
3) tu d&#233;sactives le partage des adresses ip sur l'airport extreme connect&#233;e en ethernet &#224; ta freebox (grace &#224; l'utilitaire : 1 case &#224; d&#233;cocher dans l'onglet reseau)

et c'est bon

ton module hd, tu le branches sur ta tv, tu fixes les antennes wifi et tu l'allumes (enfin presque parce que la 1&#232;re fois il faut connecter le module HD en ethernet &#224; la freebox pour faire l'initialisation)

bref rien &#224; priori de diff&#233;rent de ce que tu as actuellement


----------



## kranker (26 Novembre 2007)

Personne ne réponds vraiment à la question essentielle, peut ont brancher la borne airport express sur le boitier HD relié à la télé, pour pouvoir écouter du son par airport express et surfer en même temps.


----------



## tonio08 (16 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

je souhaite acheter le time capsule mais j'ai une freebox V5 et donc je me demande comment paramétrer tous ces périphériques.
Je dois activer le wifi sur la freebox pour que la freebox HD fonctionne? Mais alors j'aurais deux réseaux wifi (celui de la freebox et celui de l'airport).
En fait je voudrais profiter du wifi n de l'airport et que mes sauvegardes time machine se fase sur time capsule.

Donc comment dois-je brancher et paramétrer tout ça?


----------



## nikolo (17 Janvier 2008)

tres simplement : tu desactive lme wifi de la freebox et laisse le mode routeur actif. tu branches la time capsule en ethernet sur la freebox. tu actives le reseau wifi de la time capsule ensuite tu parametres ton mac pour qu'il se connecte en wifi sur ta time capsule et hop le tour est joué.

Tu auras toujours la tele via la box HD de toute façon car son wifi est indépendant du wifi que tu actives pour le rteseau.


----------

